# Steroids



## alb23m (Nov 30, 2008)

I was reading about steroids and a question popped up... Do People inject steroids in racing homers, as to make them stronger and faster? I would think this is illegal, and how would the racing clubs know if someone is doing this to their birds when its time to race?


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I think doping in any sports is illegal. I think in England they did some blood tests on those homers just like for humans.

In horses it may be common:
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/06/02/sports/othersports/02steroids.html

I would assume that happens because of high prices at stake. For us in pigeon racing that would not be nice because this hobby/sport is supposed to be for all--not just for the rich. That would be sad day indeed when only the rich people can race/compete and possibly win because of some enhancing drugs.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Let me put my 2¢'s in here...There's always some who wants to win the sport and do whatever it take to get the gold...What's next, they'll experiment if the bird/s can take crack/cocaine while flying or give the bird/s some methadone...I hate JUNKIES, they are no difference from thieves...


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Now listen up, It's already being done. But not in Racing Homers. In India, some people give the pigeons Opium, in their water, or give it to them directly using a medicine dropper thingy, in their mouths. This is given to High Flyers. And let me tell you, those pigeons don't come down for a while....and i mean....A WHILE....but this is not wrong, it'll hurt their inside organs, possibly damage them for life.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Gurbir said:


> Now listen up, It's already being done. But not in Racing Homers. In India, some people give the pigeons Opium, in their water, or give it to them directly using a medicine dropper thingy, in their mouths. This is given to High Flyers. And let me tell you, those pigeons don't come down for a while....and i mean....A WHILE....but this is not wrong, it'll hurt their inside organs, possibly damage them for life.


I think what you trying to say is _this is wrong_....... not..."this is not wrong"...


----------

